# New Look R32.



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Well my Mk5 VW R32 has gone through a large transformation over the past few months, and it was now time to detail it before Trax at Silverstone tomorrow.

The car started off in a relatively poor state, having not been washed for a number of weeks.










































































Firstly the wheels were tackled. Initially they were blasted with the pressure washer, and then sprayed with Billberry 2.1.

This was then agitated with a variety of brushes, as well as the tires being scrubbed with the larger handled brush.


































The wheels were then rinsed, and washed again. Being matt black, it is sometimes hard to judge how much dirt there really is, and the look of the colour constantly changes with differing dirt and LSP's.

The car was first foamed with a strong mix of super snow foam.


















The foam was then left to dwell and run off over a 5 minute period.










This really outlined the detail in the carbon fibre which would be hidden later.










The car was then thouroughly rinsed off to still reveal a bit of protection left by the Optimum Car Wax, applied a few weeks before.










The car was then washed using the 2BM and Victoria Wax Super Soap shampoo.


















The badge was tackled with cotton buds, and old wax removed from the parking sensors with ****tail sticks.


















Rinsed - And then clayed using Sonus Green and Sonus Glyde. I find Sonus Glyde so much better than using last touch as a lube, and a little goes a very long way.










The car was not too bad with only the lower panels showing tar etc. Not to bad considering this is the first time the car has every been clayed.










The car was then rinsed down, and tardis was applied to the lower panels.










And wiped off with a clean MF, which was then binned.

The arches were sprayed with Megs Super Degreaser, agitated with a brush, and sprayed clean.










The car was then washed using the same method as previously used and dried with Sonus Der Wonder Towels.










Now the car was ready to be moved inside, where I would detail it on and off for about a week. Nice and leisurely.

When it came down to LSP I had a nice choice to make.










Now, as this was only a relatively short term measure, I decided to go with the new Dodo stuff I got from Alex at ECC. I have been waiting to use my Vintage for a while but this car park present I received is stopping it.










The car was put under the halogens, while the bonnet was masked up to see Lime Prime's abilities up close.

I applied it using a G220 and Sonus SFX-3 pad.


















Results show minor correction, but a lovely finish which left an obvious finish over the unprimed area.

Lime Prime was then applied to the rest of the car.


























After this, the first coat of Supernatural was applied using a foam applicator.










This was then left to cure for 10-15 minutes.










The wheels were then sealed with Chemical Guys Wheel Guard. This actually leaves a light gloss to the wheels, which are otherwise strictly matt. I am still looking into the perfect LSP for both the wheels, grill and rear valance.










The wax was then buffed off, and in turn so were the alloys, leaving another one of the wheels many finishes.


















And another coat of Supernatural was applied.










Left to cure, and buffed off.

The tyres where then dressed with Zaino Z16. This was applied twise in thin even layers.










All exterior plastic trims were then treated with black wow. This included the window seals, mirror base plates, front grills and the rear VW badge.


































Windows were then cleaned using Red Moose Glaze.










Exhuasts lightly polished using Nxt Gen Polysh.










Next up was to tackle the LSP for the matt carbon. I have tried many things and I find the spray on LSP's give a better finish that I'm after.

Today was Z6's turn. I find it works well but it is crucial to buff long and hard afterwords otherwise the Z6 tends to leave marks.


















The car was given a Z8 wipe down.










And a final buff down using a Swissvax MF.


















Interior hoovered, arches dressed.

As the weather has been awful for the past few days, I tried to make to most of the lighting in the garage for the final pictures. The car was rolled outside, but mainly to show the finished product. I will hopefully get some pictures in the sun soon!

The Results.


































































































































And outside.


















































































Then garaged for tomorrow..










The car will be on show at Trax on Sunday @ the LM Audio stand in the ICE area.

Any comments welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

One word...AWESOME!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great job. Car looks awesome.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

looks smashing!

I'v always had a soft spot for the r32...the mk5 is just fantastic!
loving the batt black wheels also, i have matt blacks on my civic at the mo, but they need to be redone...


----------



## Aj526 (Sep 6, 2008)

That looks absolutely amazing, great job. I love R32s as well.


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

nice work, car looks great!


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

excellent work m8, well worth all the effort!

****er92


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Great work, the finish looks awesome. 

What colour are your wheels done in? I want to change mine from gloss to a matt like yours.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Awesome work on an awesome car. Love the carbon grill and diffuser... the setting doesn't look bad either.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!! Great work there 

Loving the carbon front...makes it look very aggressive!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work on an equally lovely Golf.:thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Great job, stunning car. Nice. :thumb:


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Great results


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Great job! The car looks great.
Love that matte carbon!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work, lovely deep reflections :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great car and a great job. Looks very stealth


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

stunning car and work matey so jelous


----------



## Olliebloory (May 4, 2008)

spot on m8.....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome finish! 
The colour looks so damn wet, especially on the inside pics. :argie:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

A very fine example of an R32

Nice work ! :thumb:


----------



## Alexmk5 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great job and really lovely car!
what kind of audio system did you installed?


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Great work, car looks fantastic

Sean


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks awesome, great finish! Hope you've had a good day and it's stayed dry!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

car looks really mean, the wheels and carbon fibre look the business, deadly work mate


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looking stunning, excellent reflections


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing mate, truly amazing


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work and a great car you got there, im liking the carbon front bumper, looks really good


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice mate !


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job mate!
I'm not a fan of the mk 5 R32 alloys but they look pretty mint in black:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Mint car looks fantastic


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely fantastic mate!! :argie:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looking sleazy sir


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers guys, really appreciate it.

The wheels are 'satin black' aka matt black.

The Audio I have installed is:

Alpine IVA-W202R Screen
Alpine NVE-N099P Sat Nav
Alpine KCE-300BT Bluetooth Adaptor
Alpine CE-422i iPod Connection
JL ZR650-CSi Components
JL 10W3v3/4 Sub
JL 450/4 Amp

It rained all night and thus the car was filthy by the time I arrived at Trax. A shame but at least the finish is still there under the dirt.

Small consolation, there was some lovely beading to be seen!


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Stunning Results


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous car, stunning results


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Looked sexy on the Stand Ed, i think between me n You we were beading for the whole show


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Wicked! What a lovely looking motor!!

Great attention to detail on the badge/sensor areas...

Then only part that lets it down for me is the inner lip on the exhaust:










did you polish a bit of the right, but now the left?

Cracking job though. Lush car. :driver:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work there, loving the carbon additions!


----------



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)

M7 ATW said:


> Awesome work on an awesome car. Love the carbon grill and diffuser... the setting doesn't look bad either.


big 2nd!:thumb: really give's it a nice look.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome gloss! Shame i didn't spot it at Silverstone yesterday.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Simply awsome. Looks ace in black with matt black alloys.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Wicked! What a lovely looking motor!!
> 
> Great attention to detail on the badge/sensor areas...
> 
> ...


Thanks again.

Fair point Jim.

As I said they were only lightly polished. The build up on the right pipe was quite stubborn.

I will be honest and say on my own car, I am not too bothered about the exhausts. They get sooted up so quickly I don't feel the need to pay attention to them.

If it was on someone else's car however, they would be spotless


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent work mate and the quality of the OSIR carbon parts is very high. I used to have some on my TT and you can't fault their fit / finish.

Good show!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks really well sir.....do you have a link for the carbon stuff?:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dont want to tread on famousas's toes but this might be it here?:

http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_HEADLIGHT_HOME.html


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

You nearly Ran me over yesterday but must say car was looking great.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Dont want to tread on famousas's toes but this might be it here?:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_HEADLIGHT_HOME.html


No problem mate. The CF is from Osir Design and can be ordered from TTS Roadsport in the UK.

Banditbarron - SORRY! Must have been when I was leaving? It was hard trying to maneuver through the crowds.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

R32 looks AMAZING! really like the carbon bits.


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

well done.:thumb:


----------



## Mike F (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb detail and stunning pictures. I think the OSIR products look nice on the R32, but the finish off the wheels doesn't suit. I think gloss looks better than matt.

Nice work, what camera are you using?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Shaweeeeet!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

looks awesome man! i love the carbon bits!


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Superb detail and stunning pictures. I think the OSIR products look nice on the R32, but the finish off the wheels doesn't suit. I think gloss looks better than matt.
> 
> Nice work, what camera are you using?


Fair point. I think the R32 is a bout a bit of class, a bit of power and a bit of refinement, something I think the matt outlines. Although I'm sure he gloss would look good 

I use a Nikon D80.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

totally fantastic car :argie: and lovely job :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dav4me (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks mate. Really great job and excellent car choice. 
Please post also the interior... it must be great !

dav


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Extremely comprehensive work and write-up.

Breathtaking finished shots to boot. Well done.


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Amazing:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sweet


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Great work mate :thumb:

I must also say "Nice garage and cars in the background !!"


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

That is a beautiful r32... Love the front grille surround

Great work chum
Ryan


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Great work mate :thumb:
> 
> I must also say "Nice garage and cars in the background !!"


Thank you. I've detailed two of those cars as well if you're interested.



dav4me said:


> Thanks mate. Really great job and excellent car choice.
> Please post also the interior... it must be great !
> 
> dav


The interior is in need of a bit of attention at the moment, this is the only shot I have at the moment.










Thanks again for the comments, I still appreciate them.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Washed for the first time this morning since this thread was made.

-Snowfoamed
-Washed with 'Valet Magic' Shampoo
-1 more coat of Supernatural
-Z8 wipe down










































Money shots:


















Thanks.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW, loving this pic...............:thumb:










Any tips on the LP? I'm using it for the first time tomorrow, easy to work in?

:thumb:


----------



## Deutchzer05 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumb::argie:Very nice i love the VW specialy the GOLF and more if be a R32, in México my land only GTI and maybe one or two R32 its beutiful


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looking awesome sir!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Those bucket seats are pure sex


----------

